# Just Got my seeds from the Doc



## powerbud (Nov 16, 2006)

OK finally my seeds have came in from the Doc to all who are skeptical of ordering from seed banks Doc has proven himself to me so Im sticking with him. I will start a grow journal on my WW plants that I am about to start Im ecstatic and ready to begin im off to the hydro store to pickup some ff oc soil and some nutes. I will prolly start germinating them today and hope to see some life in a couple of days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2006)

*Congrats on getting your seeds powerbud. What did you get for freebies? Looking foward to following your grow from beginning to end. Female GREEN MOJO coming your way.  *


----------

